# 510 wide bore tips.



## Nightwalker (29/3/16)

*mods, I did post a similar question in who has stock, but no replies, so this is aimed at us vapers*

On chat groups, it appears that I'm not the only one looking for 510 wide bore tips.
My Griffin and avocado both have wide bore tips but can't be used on other tanks.

If you have found anyone that sells 510 wide bore tips, please share your contact


----------



## Lingogrey (29/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> *mods, I did post a similar question in who has stock, but no replies, so this is aimed at us vapers*
> 
> On chat groups, it appears that I'm not the only one looking for 510 wide bore tips.
> My Griffin and avocado both have wide bore tips but can't be used on other tanks.
> ...


The outer and inner ID isn't stated, but both of these appear relatively wide bore to me:
https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/vu-24-big-beard-glass-and-alu-drip-tips
http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/wotofo-tip

Then, who would not want to get themselves some Rip tips - might even be a collectors item soon:
http://www.thevapery.co.za/products/rip-trippers-drip-tip?variant=9334995395

Quite a collection here:
http://vaporize.co.za/drip-tips/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (29/3/16)

Lingogrey said:


> The outer and inner ID isn't stated, but both of these appear relatively wide bore to me:
> https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/vu-24-big-beard-glass-and-alu-drip-tips
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/wotofo-tip
> 
> ...


Shot buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (29/3/16)

lol.....maybe it's my OCD about specifics, but I hate it when vendors put pics of a product, like drip tips, on their sites then don't show the bottom inner diameter. Also, when they have a "wide mouthed" drip tip with a narrow inner bottom diameter drip tip and they advertise them as "wide bore". Irritates the crap out of me.

*Wide bore drip tip*
*




*


*Wide mouthed drip tip *(not wide bore)

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro (29/3/16)

Not local to you, but Syner Vape offers a full line of wide bore tips at give away prices. Michael offers slip fit and o-ringed in various bores, styles and lengths machined from black or white Delrin, SS, navel brass and copper. He sometimes has some wider than normally advertised as well (ask). He is super to do business with, is located in Yukon, Oklahoma USA and sells them via eBay, Facebook and Twitter... $10 each. 
When I buy a few at a time and he usually tosses in some for free.

http://stores.ebay.com/synervape
facebook.com/synervape
twitter.com/synervape

I have a bunch of them, all material's in specific styles and lengths and use them on many of my atty's.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (29/3/16)

Thanks for this @Spydro . Will have a look. I take it he makes custom tips as well?


----------



## Spydro (29/3/16)

He will @zadiac, but his very busy machining business means they have to be worked in the next time he makes runs of drip tips. How often he does that depends on his remaining stock levels of them, so it can be a wait and see time frame. Logical, at $10 per IMO.


----------



## zadiac (29/3/16)

Spydro said:


> He will @zadiac, but his very busy machining business means they have to be worked in the next time he makes runs of drip tips. How often he does that depends on his remaining stock levels of them, so it can be a wait and see time frame. Logical, at $10 per IMO.



Thanks. How do I contact them? I looked on the ebay page, but there's no link to contact them. Do they have a facebook page?


----------



## zadiac (29/3/16)

NVM, I found it....


----------



## Spydro (29/3/16)

The key word is 'synervape" as you've noticed. Good things come to he who searches for them.  
On this side of the east and west ponds, if I need to contact him direct I just call him.


----------



## Viper_SA (29/3/16)

https://www.fasttech.com/products/2421800


----------



## ET (29/3/16)

You can take my mod,my money, my car but look sideways at my driptip and things won't go well for you 
Notice the lack of o-rings on the bottom of the tip there? Friction fit baby, yeah! Widest bore 510 drip tip i have ever had.
This is a thing of beauty. Rough vernier measurements gave me an inner diameter of 7.75mm


----------



## ET (29/3/16)

Viper_SA said:


> https://www.fasttech.com/products/2421800



OOOOh those are very nice and much much cheaper


----------



## Nightwalker (30/3/16)

zadiac said:


> lol.....maybe it's my OCD about specifics, but I hate it when vendors put pics of a product, like drip tips, on their sites then don't show the bottom inner diameter. Also, when they have a "wide mouthed" drip tip with a narrow inner bottom diameter drip tip and they advertise them as "wide bore". Irritates the crap out of me.
> 
> *Wide bore drip tip*
> *
> ...


@hands this is what I'm after. Excuse my stuff up. 510 wide mouthed drip tip. Just not in metal


----------

